# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  المواليد الجدد قادرين على التمييز بين لغتين مختلفتين!!

## الوسادة

أجرى مجموعة من علماء النفس بحثا بريتيش كولومبيا في كندا، دراسة عن الاطفال في رحم الأم، وتبين وفقا لمجلة "سايكولوجيكال ساينس" الأميركية، أن الأطفال الذين يستمعون بانتظام عندما يكونون في رحم أمهاتهم الى لغتين يكونون أكثر استعداد لتحدث اللغتين.

انتي بتفهم لغتين؟!!
وكان فريق البحث تناول في دراسته مجموعتين من المواليد الجدد. في المجموعة الأولى استمع الأطفال الى اللغة الانجليزية فقط عندما كانوا في رحم الأم، في ما استمع أطفال المجموعة الثانية الى الانجليزية ولغة تاغالوغ المستخدمة في الفلبين. ولتحديد تفضيل الاطفال للغة ما درس الباحثون تفاعلهم من حيث عملية الرضاعة اذ ان المص عندما يزيد يدل على اهتمام المولود الجديد حيال محفز ما. 
وفي اختبار اول استمع الاطفال الى خطاب من عشر دقائق يستخدم بالتناوب الانجليزية والتاغالوغ كل دقيقة. الاطفال الذين استمعوا الى الانكليزية فقط قبل الولادة "كانوا يظهرون تفاعلا اكبر من خلال المص" عند سماعهم الانجليزية. اما الذين استمعوا الى اللغتين فقد اظهروا اهتماما مماثلا باللغتين. فتبين للباحثين ان الاستماع الى لغتين قبل الولادة يحضر الاطفال للاستماع الى اللغتين وتعلمهما.
وأجرى الباحثون كذلك تجربة على المواليد الجدد لمعرفة ما اذا كانوا قادرين على التمييز بين اللغتين وهي عامل اساسي لامتلاكهما. واستمع الأطفال الى جمل بواحدة من اللغتين الى حد يتوقفون فيه عن اظهار اي اهتمام بها. عندها استمعوا الى جمل في اللغة الثانية او الى جمل باللغة نفسها لكن بصوت شخص آخر. ولاحظ الباحثون ان المص كان يزداد فقط عندما كان الرضع يسمعون الشخص الآخر يتحدث اللغة الثانية لكن اهتمامه لم يزدد عند الاستماع الى الجمل الاضافية باللغة الاولى . وقال واضعو الدراسة ان هذه الاختبار"يدفع الى الاعتقاد ان الاطفال الذي ينشأون على سماع لغتين شأنهم في ذلك شأن الذي ينشأون على سماع لغة واحدة، قادرون على التمييز بين اللغتين. ثمة آلية منذ لحظات الحياة الاولى تساعد الاطفال الذين ينشأون على لغتين على عدم المزج بين اللغتين" وهو شرط اساسي لتعلم اللغتين.

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا ع الموضوع

----------

